# Visa renewal time



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

I've applied for my wife's dependent visa extension on June 21st 2017 from within South Africa. I am on a work permit here in South Africa. I haven't received a response yet and it's still showing as received at DHA on the 23rd. Is it normal to take this long to get a visa renewed from within South Africa?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Has it been 8 weeks yet? if not then relax a little only worry around 12 weeks.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi @Ebenezar1

Thanks so much for the response. It hasn't been 8 weeks (this is the 7th week) yet but I've booked our tickets for the 25th of this month to India. I wonder if we will be getting a response by then. If not, is it possible to courier the passport to someone here and leave a power of attorney authorizing him/her to collect the outcome and then courier it back to India?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

You could do the power of attorney thing. Doesn't she have a valid visa in the meantime . You can always collect it when you come back if the other visa is still valid.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Her visa expires on the 18th of September but we are scheduled to come back on the 27th of September. Even if I change the arrival date to 16th I think the immigration authorities might not allow her to enter the country as it's too close to the expiry date. Does this sound correct? Thanks so much..


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yaa I get it rather be safe then if that's the case. It's likely to be out by then . But still rather do homework on the power of attorney process and have it on standby.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi @Ebenezar1, thanks so much for the response. One last thing I would like to ask is let's say I am not getting a response in about 10 or 12 weeks, must I escalate it with VFS or with DHA?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Given your situation, I would definitely follow up at 10 weeks.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi @Ebenezar1
We haven't received the outcome yet. It's been more than 8 weeks and I've been calling VFS like forever. Do you think it's going to be okay if I apply for renewal from India as well? Will it be a problem if I apply for renewal while an application is already pending? We are leaving today.

Thanks so much..


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I think your best option would be to send your passport back and someone collects on your behalf. Provided that it has been issued by then. I'm not sure if you can have 2 applications in the system for the same Visa. I'm sorry on this one I cant advise further because your visa has taken way too long to come out which is odd for an SA application and you have travel plans.

Ideally you don't leave SA till you have a visa in hand . But you had made plans already. So maybe Obiyepeh can advise.


----------



## Xtelch2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Yaa I get it rather be safe then if that's the case. It's likely to be out by then . But still rather do homework on the power of attorney process and have it on standby.


HI @Ebenezar1! I have been having a similar issue with a visa transfer. Now I have been waiting for 22 weeks and still nothing. Would you please advise on how to go about it?


----------

